# STOCKHOLM 2014 – Nightsky’s weekend in the Swedish capital



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KUNGSTRÄDGÅRDEN:*

Kungsträdgården (King's Garden) is not very large, but still the largest and most prominent park in Stockholm's city center. It is also Stockholm's oldest preserved park, a city not known for its many parks. It is situated between Hamngatan and Strömgatan, the south shore or Norrmalm. Originally the park was only for royalties and was bordered by a high wall. In Kungsträdgården today you can see different kinds of live performances, look at sculptures or sit down in some of the many cafés. In 1866 the exhibition Stockholmsutställningen took place here. The East alley at the park is called Birgit Nilsson allé and the West one Jussi Björlings allé.









Kungsträdgården seen from Hamngatan. Kungsträdgården has many pounds, fountains and sculptures. In 1971 the so called Almstriden took place here, a fight to preserve the elms. Springtime, the many beautiful cherry trees blossom.
































































Some kind of young emos make a dance performance behind a fountain, Kungsträdgården.



























Chi gong, Kungsträdgården









Green alley, Kungsträdgården









St Jacobs kyrka, a red church with green coppar roofs at Jakobs torg next to Kungsträdgården. It was inaugurated in 1643.









Interior, St Jacob's Church

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Stockholm_Norrmalm2.html


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the best citues I've visited. Love Stockholm!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

GUSTAV ADOLFS TORG:










Gustav Adolfs Torg is a politically important historical square at the intersection Regeringsgatan/Strömgatan. It is situated right opposite Riksdagshuset (the Parliament House) and Slottet (the Royal Castle), right next to the water of Norrström, connected with Lake Mälaren. Kungliga Operan (the Royal Opera), Ministry of Foreign Affairas and Ministry of Defence are situated there as well as a statue of Gustav II Adolf.









Kungliga Operan (the Royal Opera), founded in 1773, is the Swedish National Opera. The current neo-baroque building is from 1898 and was inspired by the Parisian Opera house.



























Gustav Adolfs Torg



THE GOVERNMENT BUILDINGS AT STRÖMGATAN:









Strömgatan towards Drottninggatan with important government buildigs: Sagerska Huset (The Sager House), that is the residence of the prime minister and was built in the late 1800s, and Rosenbad.









Sagerska Huset (The Sager House), the residence of the Swedish prime minister since 1995.


















Rosenbad is a building that has became the symbol for the Swedish government, since it houses the prime minister's office, the conferences and the seat of the government. It is situated in the intersection Drottninggatan/Strömgatan. It is built in 1900-1902, designed by Ferdinand Boberg in an an art nouveaux style.









Rosenbad, the Swedish government building.









Helgeandsholmen, the small island where the Parliament House is (behind), looking towards Östermalm.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Stockholm_Norrmalm2.html


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Benonie said:


> One of the best citues I've visited. Love Stockholm!


Welcome back and, especially, in summer.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KUNGSHOLMEN:

Kungsholmen is a quiet district and an island in central Stockholm, just to the west of Norrmalm. The city hall is situated on Kungsholmen, at the border to Norrmalm. Kungsholmen has a more residential feeling, just like most part of Södermalm, while Norrmalm has a more urban feeling. Kungsholmen has a hilly character. There are beautiful promenades on the banks of Mälaren and there are many parks on Kungsholmen.:*









Kungsholmen with Stockholms Stadshus seen from a bridge.









The City Hall (Stockholms Stadshus) is central Stockholm´s 2nd tallest building. This romanesque building is dating back to 1923, and is still today one of Stockholm´s most famous landmarks. It is 106m and features a clock tower, Karintornet, that has an observaion deck open to public. The City Hall, designed by Ragnar Östberg, is where the world famous Noble prize ceremony takes place.









The top of Karintornet, the City Hall's tallest tower, with "Tre kronor" monument









The gate to the courtyard of the City Hall (Stadshuset). Its vaults are inspired by Italian renaissance.









The courtyard of the City Hall (Stadshuset) and the terrace along lake Mälaren.









Plane passing by the City Hall









Stadshusparken, the beautiful park at the City Hall, with Riddarholmen and Riddarholmskyrkan, Mälaren and Södermalm. The high statue is called Engelbrektsstatyn.









"Sången" (the song), Mälaren and Södermalm


















The statue "Dansen" (the dance), Mälaren and Västerbron.









City Hall seen from City Hall Park. Inside Blå hallen (the Blue hall), the world famous Noble prize takes place annually.









Norra Mälarstrand, a nice promenade on Kungsholmen along the bank of Lake Mälaren.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Stockholm_Kungsholmen.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Kongl. Myntet (the Royal Mint) at Hantverkargatan









Hantverkargatan, one of the main streets of Kungsholmen.




































Kungsholmen (left) and Norrmalm (right), divided by Klara sjö









The banks of residential Kungsholmen with its promenade Norra Mälarstranden, seen from Riddarholmen.









Kungsholmen skyline dominated by DN-skrapan. To the left is the high bridge Västerbron and in the front Långholmen island.

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Stockholm_Kungsholmen.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

So what do you think about Kungsholmen?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I like those big urban apartment blocks!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> So what do you think about Kungsholmen?


It's carved up by a motorway. Around thorildsplan it's dire and Essingeleden makes Fredhäll almost unliveable due to the constant traffic noise. Drottningholmsvägan has improved a lot recently by making it more "street like" rather than the traffic sewer it was before, but after the large roundabout near Thorildsplan it is again, awful. Kristineberg could be one of the nicest parts of the city, but the noise in the area really is offputting... Around Marieberg there is a lot of wasted space and a terrible road junction onto Västerbron, which could be one of the city's best look out points as it goes high above the water giving you nice views to the city centre and Gamla Stan, but instead it feels very unfriendly to pedestrians. 

Lots of potential but terrible execution.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Like much else in Sweden. I might post more pics later, but only if there is interest.


----------

